# Help me find my horses old owners please! :)



## CosmicKid (12 January 2016)

ARAMIS (Harry)
15 Hand Chestnut gelding.
Welsh D x suspected Arab.
born sometime in 2004.
everything on the passport is unregistered which doesn't help.

Harry's first registered owner was a Mrs S. A. Liscombe, and he was staying somewhere in Northumberland? and after that was a Miss E. Irving who had him in Cumbria? 
I am Desperately trying to find them and contact them about Harry as i'm seeking more information on him as he is quite a special boy and it would mean a lot to me if i could get as much information on him as i can as he will be my horse for life and id like to understand him a bit better! if anyone else has seen or heard of him id be great full! 


https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=943ed36a012fd12341cc9f7bb630a402&oe=57046CEC


https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=a3d5d63fc075b2a5172adaf0c41501a6&oe=5709BFD6


----------



## Tuiz (28 April 2021)

Hi, just wondering if you ever found anything on S A liscombe as I also have a mare who’s first registered owner was her?


----------

